

Google works to torpedo Microsoft bid for Yahoo - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/04/technology/04yahoo.html?ex=1359781200&en=656a22271c9aed4f&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
gaborcselle
It's in Google's best interest to keep MS and Yahoo separate. It would rather
fight two so-so competitors than a stronger, composite one.

